
Introducing PyTorch across Google Cloud - jonbaer
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/ai-machine-learning/introducing-pytorch-across-google-cloud
======
minimaxir
If you're looking into getting started with Deep Learning in the cloud/GPUs, I
strongly recommend using Google's Deep Learning VMs (either the PyTorch one as
described in the article or the TensorFlow variant). It saves a lot of time
setting up the CUDA dependency hell, and handles Jupyter
administration/security correctly out of the box.

The only bad thing about them is that they don't support preemptible instances
out of the box, but I filed a request for that functionality.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Thank you for introducing me to this. I used Google Cloud with Nvidia GPUs for
scientific computing wirh CUDA in the past and found it to be a painless
procedure, but knowing there are pre-baked VMs optimized for machine learning
makes me feel even better about using Google for ML work.

